# Horse companions?



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Was just talking to some people who have a horse on there own land, just the one, and they are getting it a goat friend? I don't know if I'm being silly but I said to them maybe offer boarding and then the horse will have other horse friends, because 1. the goat could get kicked or something, 2. they aren't the same animal they can't communicate the same. 

What's your opinion on horses having goats and sheep as companions?


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

You see loads of fields with horses and sheep together, never seen goats and horses, although some people get a donkey but of course donkeys were used for guarding sheep in days gone by and are fierce when it comes to guarding especially with dogs around.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Horses are a herd animal and it's cruel to keep them on their own! Yes you can keep some horses with other species as a sort of substitute as a temporary measure but not long term, as 912142 said they are not the same species so can't communicate or groom etc all the things that are essential for a horses well being mentally and physically. 
It's also dangerous mixing smaller species with such a large one if they have not been brought up with them from day one and even then you're not guarenteed - I've had 2 of my sheep killed by a gelding playing - they both got kicked in the head, and another that used to herd them into a corner and take chunks out of them, the goats fared no better so needed a seperate paddock, my red deer are alright as they are pretty big and can be quite bossy so tend to be avoided unless the opportunity arises the horses will take a mouthful of hair out! - they often don't see smaller animals as anything other than toys, so you run a very high risk of the smaller animal being hurt or killed!! Also you can't keep sheep or goats on their own either so you'll find the sheep/goats will stick to their own kind anyway. 
It would be far more sensible for the horse owner to advertise for either a companion, there are tons out there looking for homes for nothing!, or a livery, far kinder for the horse too, or find a livery yard to keep it on so it has social interaction - the poor thing must be very miserable! They also don't sleep as much as ones in a herd as they don't have the security so tend to suffer more health problems and behavioral issues as a result!!!!


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

AlexArt said:


> Horses are a herd animal and it's cruel to keep them on their own! Yes you can keep some horses with other species as a sort of substitute as a temporary measure but not long term, as 912142 said they are not the same species so can't communicate or groom etc all the things that are essential for a horses well being mentally and physically.
> It's also dangerous mixing smaller species with such a large one if they have not been brought up with them from day one and even then you're not guarenteed - I've had 2 of my sheep killed by a gelding playing - they both got kicked in the head, and another that used to herd them into a corner and take chunks out of them, the goats fared no better so needed a seperate paddock, my red deer are alright as they are pretty big and can be quite bossy so tend to be avoided unless the opportunity arises the horses will take a mouthful of hair out! - they often don't see smaller animals as anything other than toys, so you run a very high risk of the smaller animal being hurt or killed!! Also you can't keep sheep or goats on their own either so you'll find the sheep/goats will stick to their own kind anyway.
> It would be far more sensible for the horse owner to advertise for either a companion, there are tons out there looking for homes for nothing!, or a livery, far kinder for the horse too, or find a livery yard to keep it on so it has social interaction - the poor thing must be very miserable! They also don't sleep as much as ones in a herd as they don't have the security so tend to suffer more health problems and behavioral issues as a result!!!!


Exactly what I was thinking! I don't think they should be kept together horses need other horses! I feel so sorry for the horse I'm trying to convince them to give the extra stables as boarding


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree they should have another horse, even if its just a small one. We have 2 horses, did have 3  but sadly one had to be pts eariler this year. We also have sheep and goats, the goats and horses have been mixed before, fencing that the goats can fit under but the horses cant so that the goats can get out the way if bobs on a mad un, this is our first year with sheep, so they are in a seperate bit while everyone gets used to the new animals.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

A lot of valuable racehorses travel with a goat companion. Goats are not so nervy and can be very calming with really nervy, temperamental horses. They also don't need all the feed and space a 2nd horse needs. They can both be devoted to each other.

Having written that, as a matter of fact, in a normal paddock situation, unless they can't afford the cost of another horse, feed, farriery, etc, I can't see why they don't advertise for an old or unable to be worked horse, from one of the horse rescue charities.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

AlexArt said:


> the poor thing must be very miserable! They also don't sleep as much as ones in a herd as they don't have the security so tend to suffer more health problems and behavioral issues as a result!!!!


Not being funny but you don't know that for certain.

I've had 3 horses now. My mare and my last gelding both enjoyed other horses' company but the first one I had was horrendous. Would kick, bite, and nearly killed another gelding we put it out with. We tried it with a mare, same thing. He even used to lunge at the fencing to get to the other horses.

In the end we ended up putting him in a field on his own. With sheep either side of him. He was fine and a lot more settled.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

You do have to be careful with intro's. I have seen sheep chased into dams and nearly drowned, by horses that have never seen them before


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sheep or goats are at least some company for the horse but another equine would be better. The huge downside to sheep and goats is that you have to have your land registered, be registered as a sheep/goat keeper and stick to the letter of the law on ear tagging and movement. Gone are the days when you can legally buy a goat and keep it where you like.


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

Blitz said:


> Sheep or goats are at least some company for the horse but another equine would be better. The huge downside to sheep and goats is that you have to have your land registered, be registered as a sheep/goat keeper and stick to the letter of the law on ear tagging and movement. Gone are the days when you can legally buy a goat and keep it where you like.


oh how do you register to keep sheep?


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

You need to go to DEFRA - register with them, they'll give you a holding number etc. Everytime sheep are moved onto or off your property they you have to get all the paperwork, put their tag numbers etc, your destination and length of journey, you send a copy to DEFRA and keep one with you incase you get stopped, you need to register new animals/dead animals etc - like anything to do with DEFRA it's a real faff load of paperwork!!!!


----------

